# Tourangebote der MTB-Abteilung des Skiclub Winterstein



## oldrizzo (16. Juni 2008)

Moin,

die MTB-Abteilung des Skiclub Winterstein in Bad Nauheim wird zukünftig in regelmäßigen Abständen Touren anbieten. Die erste Tour findet am 22.06. statt und näheres findet Ihr hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6649

Ride on!


----------



## picard (23. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für die nette Trailtour. Die hat uns viel Spass gemacht und es ist immer schön mal eine andere Gegend mit neuen Trails zu sehen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Chris- (8. August 2008)

Servus!

Ist in Zukunft mal wieder eine Tour geplant?
Würde mich da mit ein paar Anderen gerne anschließen.

Vielleicht könntet ihr das auch auf eurer Website bekannt machen.
Die letzten Lebenszeichen dort sind aus dem Jahr 2005.
An die dort angegebene Mailadresse hat ein Kollege von mir vor
ein paar Wochen geschrieben, aber keine Antwort erhalten .

mfg Christian


----------



## oldrizzo (9. August 2008)

hey chris,

oh ja , die website.... vermutlich liefen eure mails ins nirvana. wir arbeiten zur zeit an einer neuen präsenz, die demnächst unter der alten adresse online gehen wird. je nach wetter wird es ende september und auch im oktober nochmal eine tour geben. das erfahrt ihr entweder hier, auf der website (wenn bis dahin fertig) oder beim offenen mtb-treff, der ab 03.09. jeden 1. mittwoch im monat im teichhaus in bad nauheim stattfindet.

es würde mich freuen, euch dort begrüßen zu dürfen. wenn ihr fragen habt, schreibt mir eine mail oder eine pn.

beste grüße

bernd


----------



## Steppi08 (13. August 2008)

Hey,

was plant Ihr denn so für Routen ? 
Für DH / FR fühle ich mich ein bisschen zu alt  

Habe leider nur selten planbare Freizeit ... 
Spaß soll es machen, Trails dürfen auch dabei sein 

Lass mal was hören, vielleicht ist Euer Grüppchen ja was für mich 
Bis demnächst, Gruss
Dirk


----------



## oldrizzo (25. August 2008)

Guden,

eine kleine Ankündigung:

Ab 03.09. organisiert die MTB-Abteilung des Skiclub Winterstein einen OFFENEN Mountainbikestammtisch. Das Ganze findet an jedem 1. Mittwoch im Monat im Teichhaus Bad Nauheim statt (im Park am großen Teich). Dort kann man Gleichgesinnte treffen, Touren planen, sich über den Verein informieren oder einfach ein Bier trinken. Ausserdem gibt es immer mal wieder Neues zum Thema Streckenlegalisierung. 

Man sieht sich...

Bernd


----------



## Steppi08 (26. August 2008)

Hi Bernd,

hab ich was übersehen oder fehlt hier noch die Uhrzeit ?? 

Gruss Dirk


----------



## oldrizzo (28. August 2008)

ertappt...

20.00 uhr soll dat janze stattfinden!


----------



## nrgmac (7. September 2008)

Servus Rizzo,

habe Dich schon ewig nicht mehr im Wald gesehen.....
Evtl. klappt das ja jetzt mal im Teichhaus.

Habe mir gerade mal die neuen Bilder von Dir angesehen. Genial!
Auch die HP der Rockrider wird immer besser! 
Macht weiter so!

Happy trails


----------



## oldrizzo (8. September 2008)

moin,

das nächste treffen ist am 

1.10.2008 ab 20.00 uhr 

und am 

4.10.2008 gehts wieder los mit den trailcare days.

mitstreiter sind herzlich willkommen!


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Oktober 2008)

Keine Tour, aber auch lustig:

Moin,

heute abend ab 19.00 findet im Teichhaus Bad Nauheim die Saison-Eröffnung 2008 statt. Auch einige Vertreter der Mountainbikeabteilung werden vor Ort sein. Es gibt Gegrilltes und Bier vom Fass.

Bis später

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Oktober 2008)

so so...die saison-eröffnung 2008...da seid ihr dieses jahr aber spät dran


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Oktober 2008)

ei, mir sind doch in erster linie ein skiclub....


----------



## oldrizzo (3. November 2008)

die mtb-abteilung des scw bad nauheim e.v. lädt ab dem 15.11.2008 zum gemeinsamen radfahren ein. treffpunkt ist der parkplatz des waldhaus da capo in bad nauheim, man trifft sich um 14.30 uhr.

für alle die es satt haben alleine zu biken, oder die, die sich über unseren verein informieren möchten und für die, die für die nächste saison kondition aufbauen möchten, ausserdem für alle zwischen 18 und 50 die einfach rad fahren wollen.

geplant sind zunächst stressfreie runden im stadtwald in gemütlichem tempo bergauf und flott bergab. im stadtwald gibt es einige trails, nichts spektakuläres, aber ausreichend, um sich fit zu halten. gefahren wird bis zum einbruch der dunkelheit, es empfiehlt sich aber dennoch beleuchtung mitzuführen. weiterhin sind ein voll funktionstüchtiges mtb und helm grundvoraussetzung für die teilnahme. der federweg spielt keine rolle. das ziel ist, in der kommenden saison die touren auszudehnen. auch besuche in anliegenden regionen sind denkbar, aber das bespricht und entscheidet die gruppe.

hinweis: zur rennvorbereitung und für fahrer mit deutlich höheren konditionellen ansprüchen bietet der scw demnächst noch einen weiteren termin an. dieser wird hier oder unter:http://www.skiclub-winterstein.de bekannt gegeben.

beste grüße

bernd


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. November 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> das ziel ist, in der kommenden saison die touren auszudehnen.



und was ist mit bikeparkbesuchen?


----------



## oldrizzo (3. November 2008)

schaun wa mal....


----------



## -Chris- (5. November 2008)

Coole Sache das "gemeinsame Radfahren". Da bin ich dabei.
Ist heute abend eingentlich wieder Stammtisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (5. November 2008)

gude,

ja, heute ist wieder stammtisch. 20.00 uhr im teichhaus!


----------



## oldrizzo (17. November 2008)

servus,

am *22.11.2008* findet der zweite samtagstreff statt.

abfahrt ist entweder um *14.00 uhr am waldhaus da capo* (für alle aus bad nauheim oder diejenigen, die eine etwas längere tour fahren möchten)

oder um *14.30 uhr am forsthaus winterstein* (für quereinsteiger und abfahrer)

und am *03.12. ab 20.00 uhr* findet wieder der *stammtisch im teichhaus* statt.


----------



## [email protected] (21. November 2008)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## olli47 (26. November 2008)

Hi, 

die SCW-Homepage zeigt die aktuellen News leider nicht komplett an ... genau da, wo die Uhrzeit für kommenden Samstag stehen sollte endet die Meldung bei mir 

Treffen wir uns wieder um 14h beim Capo bzw. 14.30h beim Forsthaus?


Danke schonmal für ne kurze Info im Voraus und freu mich schon auf Samstag,

Grüße,
Olli


----------



## oldrizzo (28. November 2008)

sers,

ich bin leider morgen nicht da...


----------



## [email protected] (28. November 2008)

Okay...
für alle Interessierten heisst es morgen wieder um 14 Uhr am Waldhaus da Capo Treffpunkt. 
Oldrizzo wird diesmal nicht vor Ort sein, wie man es bereits lesen konnte. ICH würde dann morgen anwesend sein und auf Grund der Kälte im Stadtwald, Johannisberg, Waldteiche usw. auf Touren gehen. 
Vorab will ich euch wissen lassen eine Tour höher als Zeltlager/Gasthaus Winterstein gerne zu vermeiden. Je höher man kommt umso kälter wird es. Denke das ist jedem klar  Nichts für meine Friernase also.

Bis morgen!


----------



## olli47 (28. November 2008)

Hi, 

Danke der schnellen Antwort, dann bis Morgen um 14h beim Capo ... 

Grüße,
Olli


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Dezember 2008)

sers,

vorausgesetzt das wetter spielt mit, treffen wir uns am samstag wieder um 14.00 uhr am waldhaus da capo für eine kleine runde im stadtwald.


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Dezember 2008)

kleiner nachtrag zu samstag:

ich bin auf jeden fall um 14.00 uhr am waldhaus und werde auch bei regen eine runde drehen. also, wer sich anschliessen möchte ist willkommen.


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Dezember 2008)

achso, am samtag den 11.12. treffen wir und wie gewohnt um 14.00 uhr am waldhaus da capo in bad nauheim. wir fahren auf jeden fall hoch richtung winterstein, werden auf jeden fall eine pause an der a-line machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli47 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ach Kinder,
war dat wieder schön ... jetzt muss ich mich nur noch ein wenig wärmer anziehen und nicht mehr soviel Bein zeigen 

Wünsch euch was und bis nächste Woche,

Olli


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Dezember 2008)

...ja, es war frisch. wir sind nur eine kurze halbe stunde länger oben gewesen, es wird so verdammt fix dunkel zur zeit. woran das wohl liegt. habe ich schon gesagt, dass es frisch war? aber nach ner woche stress tut biken im kalten wald richtig gut!!!


----------



## [email protected] (15. Dezember 2008)

Jaaa... das Wetter verleitet doch stark zum Rollentraining!

Beim Lauftraining macht mir die Kälte nichts aus da es keinen Fahrtwind gibt, aber auf dem Bike in Wintersteinhöhe ist brutal. Ihr seid mir schon krasse Biker 

@oldrizzo: War es eigentlich frisch?


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Dezember 2008)

...ooohhhhh ja, es war frisch....


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Dezember 2008)

..und wohin am samstag?

14.00 uhr am waldhaus da capo in bad nauheim.

bis dann!


----------



## olli47 (2. Januar 2009)

Hi, 

hab grad auf der scw-hp gesehen, dass morgen auch wieder trailcareday anstehen würde ... findet das statt?

denke, die frage kommt jetzt etwas spät  werde daher einfach morgen um 14h am capo sein ... bis moin,

olli


----------



## oldrizzo (3. Januar 2009)

servus,

die termine auf der scw-site werden demnächst angepasst, da haben sich ein paar fehler eingenistet. tcd ist erst wieder im märz... heute bin ich nicht dabei, schade eigentlich.

viel spaß euch allen!


----------



## olli47 (3. Januar 2009)

alles klar, 
wünsch dir noch einen schönen resturlaub in MUC und bis Mittwoch zum Stammtisch.

MFG Olli


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Januar 2009)

heute, 10.01., wieder gleicher treffpunkt, gleiche uhrzeit. waldhaus da capo, 14.00 uhr. vom scw wird der alex dabei sein. ich bin leider verhindert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (17. Januar 2009)

servus,
heute, 17.01.08, gestaltet sich schwierig. im moment ist es ja noch sauglatt draussen und meine erkältung lässt mich nicht los. sauding blödes....


----------



## -Chris- (17. Januar 2009)

So gehts mir auch. Erkältung + Glatteis = Heute nicht.


----------



## olli47 (18. Januar 2009)

Hi,

hier mal ein "Tourenangebot" der anderen Art, hoffe ich bin nicht OT 

Die letzten Samstage habe ich mich mit Langlaufski auf dem Taufstein/Hoherodskopf vergnügt.

Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, glaube ich zwar, dass der Zug abgefahren ist - aber man weiß ja nie ... 


Also, wenn einer von euch SKI-clubberern auch Langlauf fährt (oder es ausprobieren will) und der schnee doch noch ein bisschen bleiben sollte, kann er sich ja gerne mal melden - zu zweit oder mit mehreren machts ja irgendwie mehr spass 


p.s.: in nidda, liegt ja auf dem weg, kann man nagelneue ll-ski ausleihen, oben auf dem hoherodskopf auch noch ziemlich gute ...


grüße, olli


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Januar 2009)

servus,

wer morgen ein angenehmeres alternativprogramm zur wahl hat, sollte dies nutzen. die trails sind ätzend und es soll weiterregnen. hoffentlich wirds bald besser.... bis bald!


----------



## olli47 (23. Januar 2009)

jo, wird gemacht, alles was hier als regen runterkommt, kommt auf dem taufstein als nassschnee. also, wer bock hat, kann sich ja melden.

bedeutet dass, das du heute auf dem trail warst? übelsten respekt der herr! 

grüße,
olli


----------



## -Chris- (23. Januar 2009)

Da es morgen zumindest von oben nicht nass werden soll, werd ich mich wohl trotzdem mal aufs Bike schwingen. Macht es Sinn um 14 Uhr am Treffpunkt aufzuschlagen, oder ist da dann eh keiner?

mfg Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (24. Januar 2009)

moin,

ja, die sonne, da ist sie. jetzt habe ich natürlich doch bock zu fahren, mein samstagmorgen workout für bauch und po habe ich schon absolviert. aber ich werde trotzdem nicht am start sein. habe mich in erwartung schlechten wetters um alternativen bemüht. werde morgen, sofern wetter mitspielt, eine runde drehen. uhrzeit: über den tag, strecke: waldautobahn, wenige trails, tempo: langsam zum entspannen.


----------



## -Chris- (24. Januar 2009)

Hi!

Also ich war heute alleine unterwegs. Wer sich anderweitig betätigt hat, hat nix verpasst. Oberhalb vom Forsthaus ist fast alles vereist. Hab irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen wie oft ich mich fast zerlegt hätte. Ohne Spikes ziemlich witzlos. Die Trails gehen besser als erwartet, aber besonders in Richtung Kapersburg sind die Wege mit einem dicken Eispanzer bedeckt. Auf dem Bild kommt es leider nicht so richtig rüber, aber so ungefähr sieht es da aus:


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Januar 2009)

oha... da hat man ja noch glück mit schlammigen trails im stadtwald..... tut sehr weh, wenn man da drauf knallt.


----------



## [email protected] (26. Januar 2009)

Sieht wirklich übel aus, doch so kenne ich das um diese Zeit .

Bin mal gespannt wann es sich wieder richtig Biken lässt. Habe große Ambitionen auf meine geliebten Hochtaunus-Touren. 
So langsam muss wieder etwas geschafft werden und runter von der Rolle


----------



## olli47 (26. Januar 2009)

hui, das bild sieht ja nach bike-kampfsport aus! dat is nix für mich.


wenn es wieder in den hochtaunus gehen sollte, matthias, sag mal bescheid. freu mich auch schon auf längere touren! so schön stadtwald und winterstein auch sind, irgendwann braucht man doch mal ne andere tapete 

cu, olli


----------



## [email protected] (26. Januar 2009)

olli47 schrieb:


> hui, das bild sieht ja nach bike-kampfsport aus! dat is nix für mich.
> 
> 
> wenn es wieder in den hochtaunus gehen sollte, matthias, sag mal bescheid. freu mich auch schon auf längere touren! so schön stadtwald und winterstein auch sind, irgendwann braucht man doch mal ne andere tapete
> ...



Grüß dich Olli,

klar kann ich dir bescheid geben wenn es tiefer in den Taunus geht. Nur bei diesen Bedingungen dürfte das leider noch etwas dauern 

Die XC-Abteilung vom SCW ist schon ganz heiß auf lange Touren.


----------



## olli47 (27. Januar 2009)

alles klar, dann warten wir mal auf tauwetter.

mal was anderes: 
gestern hab ich mal ein wenig an meiner kletter-helmlampe rumgebastelt und gemerkt, dass man das ding auch auf einem fahrradhelm installieren kann.

hat jemand, natürlich erst wenn der wald eisfrei ist, bock auf night-ride?

alleine leg ich mich jedenfalls nicht mit besoffenen förstern und wildschweinen an


----------



## -Chris- (27. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin in den letzten Wochen des öfteren gezwungenermaßen im Dunkeln unterwegs gewesen, da es nach Feierabend eben einfach dunkel ist. Ich bin dabei!


----------



## [email protected] (27. Januar 2009)

@olli:

Für mich ist es uninteressant, da ich keine Lichtanlage habe. Besitze nur ein sehr sehr altes Bike (nicht waldtauglich) mit Beleuchtung für die Dunkelheit. Da es nachts wie ein Ufo leuchtet wäre eine solche Konstruktion eigentlich perfekt für einen Nightride, aber diese Elektronik bekomme ich nicht an mein Racebike. Alleine der Eigenbau für die Bodenbeleuchtung hat Nerven gekostet


----------



## olli47 (27. Januar 2009)

-Chris- schrieb:


> Also ich bin in den letzten Wochen des öfteren gezwungenermaßen im Dunkeln unterwegs gewesen, da es nach Feierabend eben einfach dunkel ist. Ich bin dabei!




cool, dann lass uns doch mal los, wenn das eis weg sein sollte ... oder wir fahren feldweg & co.? bei mir würd morgen oder freitag passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Chris- (29. Januar 2009)

Servus!

@olli: Sorry für die Verspätung. Morgen hätte ich ab ca 19 Uhr Zeit. Meld dich einach.


----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2009)

Hai Leute,

ich werde es zeitlich nicht schaffen morgen zum Treff zu erscheinen. Werde etwas früher losziehen und mir mal ein Bild von der aktuellen Waldbeschaffenheit machen. 
Wäre schön wenn es bald wetter technisch besser wird und man zusammen auf Touren gehen kann. Noch ist man leider quasi dazu gezwungen sich im Flachland zu bewegen. 

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## [email protected] (3. Februar 2009)

Mi, 4.2. 20Uhr wieder Bikertreff im Teichhaus Bad Nauheim


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo 2radvolk,

drei SCW'ler aus der XC-Abteilung werden diesen Samstag etwas früher losziehen. Geplante Zeit: 12 Uhr

Falls ein Interesse besteht bitte einfach mal kurz bescheid geben. Könnt euch gerne bei uns anschließen.


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Februar 2009)

...sehr cool, die zweite gruppe (die langsamen) würde dann um 14.00 starten, allerdings ist am wochenende baumschnitt auf dem grundstück angesagt. deshalb bleibts bei der theorie... am 14.02. bin ich köln... 

am 21.02. stehe ich dann wieder um 14.00 uhr am waldhaus.....


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2009)

Was ist das draußen schon wieder für ein Wetterumschwung!? 

So kommt man nicht gut voran mit dem Bike. Das muss besser werden damit wir Samstags endlich größere Touren machen können bzw. eisfrei auf den Winterstein kommen


----------



## -Chris- (10. Februar 2009)

Sofern das Wetter mitspielt wäre ich am Samstag auch mal wieder für eine größere Ausfahrt zu haben.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2009)

-Chris- schrieb:


> Sofern das Wetter mitspielt wäre ich am Samstag auch mal wieder für eine größere Ausfahrt zu haben.



Hey Chris,

das liegt natürlich auch in meinem Interesse 

Vielleicht kannst du dann auch mal Sonntags Zeit aufbringen um mit uns im Taunus zu Trailen. Sobald das Wetter besser wird heisst es wieder Feldberg-Altkönig-Kronberg-Treisberg ect.
Denke du kennst bestimmt auch gute Strecken in der Gegend!?

Übrigens habe ich deine schicken Fotos entdeckt... Gardasee??? War noch nie dort.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2009)

Grüße...

Wer ist morgen 14 Uhr am Waldhaus dabei? Solange nichts von Oben kommt werden drei Vereinsfahrer dort sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Chris- (20. Februar 2009)

Servus!

Sofern es morgen nicht wie vorhergesagt den ganzen Tag schifft und ich ein Leihbike bekomme bin ich dabei. Also zu ca. 40%. Aber ab nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder regelmäßig am Start, egal bei welchem Wetter (bis dahin hab ich mein neues Bike fertig  )


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Februar 2009)

....grrrrr.... ich muss mal wieder arbeiten. wer möchte, darf mich im büro besuchen.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ....grrrrr.... ich muss mal wieder arbeiten. wer möchte, darf mich im büro besuchen.



Dein Ernst? Wenn es schüttet komme ich und wir blicken mal über die Rennliste, da ich noch offene Fragen habe


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Februar 2009)

am sonntag den 01.03. fahren einige vertreter des scw an die rinne nach darmstadt, um dort die bemühungen der biker zu unterstützen, den spot zu legalisieren. wer mitfahren möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen. kontakt über mich....


----------



## -Chris- (14. März 2009)

Also irgendwie sind Thread und Treffpunkt scheinbar etwas eingeschlafen. Nachdem ich die letzten Wochen des öfteren alleine am Waldhaus stand, ergreife ich jetzt mal die Initiative. Ich werde heute gegen 14 Uhr mit Christoph am Waldhaus aufschlagen und hoffe, daß sich bei dem schönen Wetter noch der eine oder andere blicken lässt!!!


----------



## oldrizzo (15. März 2009)

aktuell findet jeden samstag etwas anderes statt... gestern haben wir mit den arbeiten an unserer strecke auf privatgelände begonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (15. März 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> aktuell findet jeden samstag etwas anderes statt... gestern haben wir mit den arbeiten an unserer strecke auf privatgelände begonnen.



Moin


----------



## oldrizzo (15. März 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin



moin...

!


----------



## -Chris- (20. März 2009)

Ich bin dann morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr am Waldhaus und bringe ein Paar Kollegen mit. Die gehören allerdings eher zur Schön-Wetter Fraktion, daher werden Tempo und Umfang der Tour wohl eher moderat ausfallen.


----------



## oldrizzo (21. März 2009)

viel spaß euch. das wetter ist ja prächtig... ich schaffe es erst morgen aufs bike. am 28.03. sind wir wieder auf dem grundstück des vereins.


----------



## [email protected] (23. März 2009)

Irgendwie schaffe ich es auch nicht mehr samstags zu kommen  Mir sind Sonntage lieber zum Biken.


----------



## -Chris- (23. März 2009)

A propos Sonntag, ich werde wahrscheinlich nächsten Sonntag das hier fahren: http://www.rtc-sandhasen.de/13725/13779.html


----------



## [email protected] (24. März 2009)

Cool, danke für die Info. Doch wir (XC-Abteilung) werden am Sonntag übern Hausberg zischen. Marathontraining


----------



## -Chris- (27. März 2009)

Wie sieht es eigentlich morgen aus? Ist da irgendwer am Treffpunkt oder sind alle anderweitig beschäftigt? Sofern sich keiner meldet starte ich ansonsten direkt von zu Hause durch.


----------



## oldrizzo (27. März 2009)

servus,

morgen sind wir wieder an der strecke, erde verteilen und abstecken... hau rein!


----------



## oldrizzo (29. März 2009)

heute, sonntag, 29.03., sind wir rund um den winterstein unterwegs... treffpunkt: 12.00 an der a-line. geplant: trails abfahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (4. April 2009)

wie sieht es bei euch aus an diesem wochenende (04. und 05.04.)? ich werde die ein oder andere runde drehen... bei interesse, einfach melden.


----------



## -Chris- (4. April 2009)

Also ich bin so ab ca. 14.30 Uhr mit 2-3 Kollegen unterwegs. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne noch kurzfristig anschliessen. Falls ich morgen nochmal fahren will, melde ich mich.


----------



## oldrizzo (4. April 2009)

komischerweise habe ich heute nur wenige bis keinen getroffen... morgen sind wir ab 10.30 uhr unterwegs....


----------



## oldrizzo (5. April 2009)

...wer mitmöchte: das vereinshandy ist an...


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Mai 2009)

Servus,

es tut uns zwar leid, aber wir werden auf Grund haftungsrechtlicher Probleme zukünftig leider keine regelmäßigen Treffs mehr anbieten können.

Dafür werden wir aber mehrere geführte Touren anbieten. Mehr dazu demnächst an dieser Stelle....

Ride on!

Bernd


----------



## Manuel79 (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier etwas von an der Strecke arbeiten gelesen... denke, das ich gestern beim joggen mit meinem Hund über die Strecke gestolpert bin.  Bin Neubürger in Ober-Mörlen und orientiere mich gerade ein wenig, dachte nicht das das Waldstückchen soviel zu bieten hat! Werde mir heute mein Bike mal krallen und eine Runde drehen.

Dickes Lob!! Sieht geil aus die Strecke!


----------



## WODAN (25. Juni 2009)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe hier etwas von an der Strecke arbeiten gelesen... denke, das ich gestern beim joggen mit meinem Hund über die Strecke gestolpert bin.  Bin Neubürger in Ober-Mörlen und orientiere mich gerade ein wenig, dachte nicht das das Waldstückchen soviel zu bieten hat! Werde mir heute mein Bike mal krallen und eine Runde drehen.
> 
> Dickes Lob!! Sieht geil aus die Strecke!



Hallo,

diese Strecke(n) sind nicht vom Skiclub Winterstein!
Oldrizzo wird dann nochmal eine offizielle Stellungsnahme geben. sobald er aus dem Urlaub zurück ist.

Gruß


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Juni 2009)

servus manuel,

ich weiss nicht, über welche strecke du gestolpert bist. gemeint war eine strecke auf einem gelände, welches wir anfang des jahres zur verfügung gestellt bekommen hatten. leider haben wir die erforderliche baugenehmigung nicht bekommen und sind zur zeit auf der suche nach einer alternative.

aber der wald oberhalb von o-mö ist auch mein lieblingsrevier. vllt. trifft man sich ja mal.

ride on!


----------



## sipaq (14. Juli 2009)

Da hier ja sicher auch einige ab und an den Hochtaunus unsicher machen, eine kleine Bitte von mir:
Im Hochtaunus gibts grad mächtig Ärger angesichts weitreichender Trailsperrungen am Altkönig und der Burg Falkenstein durch das Forstamt Königstein. 

Es wäre sicher hilfreich, wenn Ihr als Verein Eure Mitglieder darauf hinweist und diese bittet, sich beim zuständigen/verantwortlichen Forstamt Königstein (konstruktiv und höflich) zu beschweren.

 Dann sieht die Behörde auch, dass die Sperrung nicht nur ein knappes Dutzend Hardcore-Freerider betrifft, sondern die breite Masse der Erholungssuchenden. Mehr Infos gibts in diesem Thread im Open Trails Forum. Hier ist ein mögliches Anschreiben, dass man weitgehend kopieren könnte.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

